# uneven pecs



## OGX (Aug 29, 2004)

just notice the day that my left pec is slightly bigger then my right! Only by a little but is really bug'n me! i'm sure my technique is wrong somewhere but will get it sorted! The main thing i want to know is is this a common problem and how do people solve this? Cheers


----------



## Davey21 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi, post up your current chest routine?

Are you using BB's for bench press etc? is the left one stronger or just bigger?


----------



## OGX (Aug 29, 2004)

Its just bigger! U would only notice it if i told the person but i want to get them even before it gets worst if you know what i mean!

The main ones are dips and the bench press (machine one). I also do a few other ones but dont know what the machines are called! 

I think if i start doing push ups again it would make them even!


----------



## Davey21 (Aug 31, 2004)

Mate IMO you want to stay away from those machines. I had uneven pecs a while ago and cured it by switching from barbells to dumbells for chest exercises. This is a good chest routine:

DB incline Benchpress

Dips

DB flat bench press

This helped a lot for me.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

yeah my right pec is slightly bigger than the left hand side when i look at it from the side.

I tried doing dumb bell press instead and even adding a bit more wieght on the left side but it hasn't helped. I'm hoping that the difference will be les noticable when they both get bigger at the same time.


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

Best way to combat it would be to stick to a well structured DB routine such as that offered by Davey IMO.

There may always well be a slight genetic in-balance, or possibly due to one pec naturally stronger then the other, hence why dumbbells help balance out the problem- However dont expect miracles or results over night.

Sometimes takes years tbh.

MP.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

they ay b another reason why one pec is bigger than another, if you have week triciep, front delt, lat all the muscle work together so dont assume the chest is always the problem,my mate fuked his delt finally thats fixed but his posture is screwed because his lat trap and pec have all grown and nothing is in proportion now,months of physio ahead of him


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump diary. I do a ton of db's and my left pec is bigger. I just figured because my heart was closer to the left pec. Just stick to the db's and you will be ok. Use the same weights too.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Just a thought, sure it is just genetic but its not Gyno problems perhaps?

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, on machines each side of your body can push evenly or unevenly.

Unless you are conciously thinking about it then one side can push and therefore develope more than the other (genetics aside).

So dumbells can make each side work the same and so can cables (which I hate) so if you want more even development then dumbells are the key here.

With dips you have to keep your body stable and if one side is stronger than the other you wont be able to do the lift with good form.

Same goes for bar bench. Have someone watch you and see if you torque to one side or the other. This will tell you if you are having weakness in some form or another,

If so then you will have to modify your routine some.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

try ****ing with the other arm. and you could also sit on your hand till it goes numb then it will feel like somebody else is doing it. as you have probably read in this forum it is good to mix your routine up a bit. a good routine


left hand-till completion

right hand-till completion

numb hands-alternate week to week to maintain even pec development

it sometimes helps to have a spotter, someone who can push you(or pull you) that bit further


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

I remember hearing somewhere that pec imbalance can be caused by the natural strength difference in your arms, ie if you are right handed your right arm will be slightly stronger than your left because you use it more in everyday life. When for instance you are doing a bench press your right arm being slightly stronger will do more of the work and take some of the strain away from your right pec, but your left arm being a little bit weaker will give a small amount extra work to the left pec, over time this could lead to the lft pec growing slightly bigger than the right.

This might be complete rubbish but it kinda makes sense.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

I have same problem, my left pec is bigger and a little stronger than my right. After switching to DB for benchpress etc, my right is starting to catch up with the left. Which is good. Now just have to do the same for my left arm.


----------

